# wound repair with digital block



## karen.benson (Feb 5, 2013)

we are debating wether a digital block is a seprate procedure to a laceration repair.
some say the repair only includes a local anesthesia and that the digital block is separate and applicable with a -59 modifier  because it is more extensive than a simple local. others say the -59 modifier is not used in this case becasue it is the same site, same wound ...
does anyone have any difinitive info on this??
thanks!


----------



## salCCS (Feb 10, 2013)

i wouldnt report the nerve block with the suture repair. 


http://qhr.knowledgebase.co/article/digital-nerve-block.html


----------

